# E-caller amp?



## dakota12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Im making my own and first e-caller and am in the process of getting all the items i need. But am haveing trouble finding amps. Where did you guys get your amps and how much have they been running you ?
- Thanks for the help Cody


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

E-bay or Amazon.com are good places to start with some reasonable prices.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

radio shack


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

Try Wal-Mart. I picked up a 300W car amp for around $50. Also, if it breaks Wal-Mart takes pretty much anything back.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pawn America.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Auto Zone sells one for around 80 bucks. Bought one 2 yrs ago and it pushes my 4 powerhorns nicely. Pretty compact too. Good Luck.

INhonker1


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

check craigslist got one for $30 200watt kenwood with 4 channels.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

ebay pyramid amp/eq $120 300w or bigger


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

depends on the size speakers you intend on using. i put together a great sounding e caller with a jensen 100w x 2 amp and 4 30w rms horns. the key is to use a 4 ohm stable amp, and use 8 ohm speakers. 2 per channel. its loud and very compact, and will run a long time on a 8ah vex style battery.


----------

